# What The Hell Happen To Marcos Maidana?



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The silence is unsettling


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

those paydays happened to him










he's been talking about retiring too


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

TSOL said:


> those paydays happened to him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy fuck he looks like a fat asian uncle now


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

enjoying the money and spoiling his baby


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Realized Broner would beat him in the rematch


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Nice pic of Danny Devito but what's happening with Maidana?


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

TSOL said:


> those paydays happened to him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did ricky hatton get so much tan?


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

It's quite well known that he decided to go on a long holiday hunting. 

His management have said he may return to the ring towards the end of the year


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Maidana has one of the most squashed faces I've ever seen.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> holy fuck he looks like a fat asian uncle now


A RICH fat Asian uncle


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

After 2 big paydays like that, you gotta live your life. But damn he's blown up.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

I was about to say, 'His hunger has gone,' but plainly, I would have ben quite mistaken.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Madonna should retire.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> The silence is unsettling


Your lack of grammar offends me, its happened not happen


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

He is getting Married today, honeymoon in Vegas next week (Can't miss Floyd vs Pacman) and meeting Al Haymon. Should get some news on who he is fighting next soon.....hopefully ha.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I guess a similar thing to Guerrero? After getting huge paydays like that, I imagine it's hard to pick up the motivation to jump back into a normal fight for normal money. Besides, against big names like Pac and Mayweather, _everyone_ will up their game to 150%. Mentally and physically, he must have pushed himself to full capacity in those two back-to-back shots at Mayweather. Probably using the time and money to recover and enjoy himself since. But by the look of things, maybe enjoying himself a little too much?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

He looks like DobyZhee lol


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

2Piece said:


> Your lack of grammar offends me, its happened not happen


*it's


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

2manyusernames said:


> *it's


You know the difference between punctuation and grammar, no?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Keith Thurman happened


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

That isn't a recent picture, i remember seeing that months ago, might be in better shape now.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> holy fuck he looks like a fat asian uncle now


You would know Leon!


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

This dude got paid and he looks like he's eating good! Good for him


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Maidana's done a Duran after his first fight with Leonard.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

2Piece said:


> You know the difference between punctuation and grammar, no?


Yes, which is why your lack of grammar and punctuation both offend me.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Realized Broner would beat him in the rematch


you cant be serious


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

What a fat slob.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

TSOL said:


> he's been talking about retiring too


He was considering retirement before the first Mayweather fight iirc.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> those paydays happened to him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> He was considering retirement before the first Mayweather fight iirc.


Before the Broner fight


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

The pistol on his side has turned into a cannon


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

2Piece said:


> You know the difference between punctuation and grammar, no?


Yes, I do, and punctuation is one component of grammar. You fucked up trying to be a smart cunt.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Yes, I do, and punctuation is one component of grammar. You fucked up trying to be a smart cunt.


:lol:


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Gunner said:


> The pistol on his side has turned into a cannon


It literally now looks like a flare gun.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

FloydPatterson said:


> enjoying the money and spoiling his baby


Apparently, but when is his baby due? He looks about three months pregnant in that pic.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

No Fear said:


> I was about to say, 'His hunger has gone,' but plainly, I would have ben quite mistaken.


:lol:


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

damn soon he will be looking like DobyZhee!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Apparently, but when is his baby due? He looks about three months pregnant in that pic.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

2Piece said:


> Your lack of grammar offends me, its happened not happen


It's*


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/622990303117578240


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

2Piece said:


> Your lack of grammar offends me, its happened not happen


Oh, the irony.

Not only did you misspell "it's," but you failed to put quotes around "happened" and "happen."

Dude .......


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

He looks like a real average fella when he stacks on the weight. He's lost the hunger to be an athlete at the moment living the good life now. Khan blows up as well


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

TSOL said:


> those paydays happened to him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got 3 great payday back to back to back. Not surprised at all.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> After 2 big paydays like that, you gotta live your life. But damn he's blown up.


3 man. he got paid well against broner too.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

CHINO MAIDANA: â€œIâ€™ll go training to USA in August to see how I feel to come backâ€
Highlights on Maidanaâ€™s interview with boxing writer Carlos Irusta and his staff on â€œRing Side en el Aireâ€ air show, TODAY:

On his present: "I spend most of the time with my family in my hometown (Santa Fe province, in Argentina) where I was born and raised. I get some rest and do thing that I couldnâ€™t do before. I try to enjoy myself as much as I can. Iâ€™ve started to riding a bike and training lightly to keep myself in shape."
On his posible come back to the ring before the end of the year: "I will go training to the USA in August to see how I feel. I want to be there and share what Pileta (his loved cousin) and Sebastian Contursi (his manager) the things they are doing there (in California). Iâ€™m gonna travel with my family a few months to train."

On motivation: "Yet purses are always important I care more about the willing to fight rather than purses. I have to be motivated and itâ€™s no easy at this point for me. Iâ€™ve made very good purses in the last few fights. I have to see against who. It has to be someone that motivates me (the opponent for his come back). Contursi and all the team cheer me up to keep fighting. They mentioned (Andre) Berto, (Adrien) Broner, (Robert) Guerrero), and (Shawn) Porter for instance. I respect every fighter but Iâ€™ve lost motivation after the Mayweather fights. But I will start training and see how I feel because any of those names are very good boxers and I have to be in top shape to face them."

On Mayweather vs. Pacquiao: "Pacquiao didnâ€™t do what he was supposed to do in that fight: attacking."


Sounds like retirement could well be on the cards, all depends on how he feels after a few weeks of Garcia training i guess and what opponent he gets offered.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> CHINO MAIDANA: â€œIâ€™ll go training to USA in August to see how I feel to come backâ€
> Highlights on Maidanaâ€™s interview with boxing writer Carlos Irusta and his staff on â€œRing Side en el Aireâ€ air show, TODAY:
> 
> On his present: "I spend most of the time with my family in my hometown (Santa Fe province, in Argentina) where I was born and raised. I get some rest and do thing that I couldnâ€™t do before. I try to enjoy myself as much as I can. Iâ€™ve started to riding a bike and training lightly to keep myself in shape."
> ...


It is not easy for fighters to retain that hungry after multiple million dollars paydays which is why i find it amazing that Floyd was able to be driven after what he made in the ring for the last decade.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> It is not easy for fighters to retain that hungry after multiple million dollars paydays which is why i find it amazing that Floyd was able to be driven after what he made in the ring for the last decade.


Yeah, that money goes around even more in Argentina from what i have learned, Maidana should only come back if he has the desire to be champion again, or to wreck someone like Khan/Devon rematch or revenge for Lucas vs Garcia.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Yeah, that money goes around even more in Argentina from what i have learned, Maidana should only come back if he has the desire to be champion again, or to wreck someone like Khan/Devon rematch or revenge for Lucas vs Garcia.


I don't think any one of the guys he was offered would be too much motivation for him. I say like Pac, Cotto can.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Yeah, that money goes around even more in Argentina from what i have learned, Maidana should only come back if he has the desire to be champion again, or to wreck someone like Khan/Devon rematch or revenge for Lucas vs Garcia.


Lmao...Danny ain't goin nowhere near Marcos


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Lmao...Danny ain't goin nowhere near Marcos


We can only hope though, Al Harmon might do what he did with broner, Pauline first fight at 147, maidana 2nd fight at 147, doubt it though as you say.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

would love to see maidana mix it up with the top welterweights again

i think fights against Porter, Brook, Bradley, and Thurman would all be VERY interesting and winnable for Maidana.. i guess its just a matter of him getting in shape again

he's proven that he can hang with the best, and he has the power to take out virtually any welterweight


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> I don't think any one of the guys he was offered would be too much motivation for him. I say like Pac, Cotto can.


Yeah no doubt he would agree to fight Pac on PPV, Khan/Garcia i think he wouldn't tunn down but who knows for sure. Shame really as there is so many good fights at 147 that i would love for Maidana, Porter/Brook/Thurman for example.

If he does decide to come back for one last run, i think the smart move is RG as a tune up, the ghost is there for the taking and if Maidana is in good shape he would look spectacular in destroying RG. Don't think it would be smart jumping into a fight with Pacman/Khan/Thurman etc.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i couldnt wait to fade this guy after mayweather and now even more so

he might be able to beat an injured jmm but all the top guys hes going to lose to as hes never beaten a top guy in his prime anyway


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Yeah no doubt he would agree to fight Pac on PPV, Khan/Garcia i think he wouldn't tunn down but who knows for sure. Shame really as there is so many good fights at 147 that i would love for Maidana, Porter/Brook/Thurman for example.
> 
> If he does decide to come back for one last run, i think the smart move is RG as a tune up, the ghost is there for the taking and if Maidana is in good shape he would look spectacular in destroying RG. Don't think it would be smart jumping into a fight with Pacman/Khan/Thurman etc.


hell make no money with rg as guerrero isnt worth anything

better he go right at a big money fight now like brook or khan in the UK or jmm in mexico

hes only in it for the money at this point so making the most money is what matters the most.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

quincy k said:


> hell make no money with rg as guerrero isnt worth anything
> 
> better he go right at a big money fight now like brook or khan in the UK or jmm in mexico
> 
> hes only in it for the money at this point so making the most money is what matters the most.


RG gets a million per fight, pretty sure Maidana would get at least that vs him. He will make more in the fights you mentioned of course. JMM isn't a bad shout at all. That would be a fun fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ortiz said he would like a rematch if he fancies an comeback gimmee.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> RG gets a million per fight, pretty sure Maidana would get at least that vs him. He will make more in the fights you mentioned of course. JMM isn't a bad shout at all. That would be a fun fight.


rg getting a guaranteed 1mm makes it even worse for maidaina as how much will be left?

i dont konw who would be favored in jmm fight. an only fighting for the money, over weight b-level marcos or a 42-year-old injured marquez


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Ortiz said he would like a rematch if he fancies an comeback gimmee.


Ortiz with Haymon or De la Hoya? I don't even know at this point.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Ortiz with Haymon or De la Hoya? I don't even know at this point.


Neither do I. ortiz is pretty irrelevant at this point.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Hope he gets back in camp soon. Always have time for a Maidana fight


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2049220771772390



Enough is enough! Marcos looks like he wants to pull a tyson fury here


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

He's FAT

@KTFO


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2049220771772390
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough! Marcos looks like he wants to pull a tyson fury here


Damn. Not that he's making a comeback or anything, but he looked terrible on the mitts. Good for him moving around in the gym though...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2049220771772390
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough! Marcos looks like he wants to pull a tyson fury here


He wants that Tyson Fury payday!


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2049220771772390
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough! Marcos looks like he wants to pull a tyson fury here


God damn man. I know he's retired and that but he still looks bigger than I would have expected and I already knew he'd got big.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Maidana looks at least 250 lbs. Maidana/Ruiz Jr. has to happen :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

That's just too big. And his 1-2 looks poor.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow. Didn't expect a recently retired pro to look that bad.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Became a legend by beating Mayweather EVT12 in the first fight prompting a rematch in which Maidana was unable to win the event.

2 major paydays living the baller life in Argentina, an over achiever, a pleasure to watch his unorthodox style at work... also gave us boxing classics with broner, ortiz, khan, and many more..

is severely missed in 2 divisions where he could be a top 5 in any of them.


----------

